# Ultramarines 4th Company Green!



## Vokshev (Feb 12, 2011)

How should I paint it? goblin green? snot green? orkhide shade?


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Eh?

Don't you have Smurf-Blue handy?


----------



## Vokshev (Feb 12, 2011)

I mean the edges of the armour e.g. Gold, black, white, green etc.

Different company colours.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

I always thought it was Snot green... but may be wrong.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I think snot green would work fine, or DA green with heavy Snot highlights.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey,

I feel that Varakir Ideawould work great. For the third company I mech red followed by gore red.


Doc


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

I agree with Varakir. DA green & snot green should work very well.


----------



## Vokshev (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks guys for the input!

Painting em' gold is far too common sight of an Ultramarine!


----------

